# AEW Dynamite goes up north To-ron a show edition



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577840351536156672


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Best part about this god damn show is that I’ll be in attendance.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

This is your best thread title. Great work.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope this ROH shit is going somewhere but I’m excited to see Jericho and Danielson in person.


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Best part about this god damn show is that I’ll be in attendance.


We're all looking forward to your 5 threads during it explaining how much you hated it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They should really add some kind of gimmick to Jericho/Bryan III. Like a submission match or something.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I wonder if Ethan Page will get an All-Atlantic title shot on this show?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

CriminalLeapord said:


> We're all looking forward to your 5 threads during it explaining how much you hated it.


I'll be scrolling past them 🤣


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I will be at this show. I may actually get to witness Danielson losing to Jericho again, in person this time, ughhh lol.

Ah well, looking forward to actually going to an AEW show in person!

Anyone else planning to attend?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> I wonder if Ethan Page will get an All-Atlantic title shot on this show?


I think they might do that on Rampage, which is at the same building the following night and still has some tickets to move (Dynamite is sold out at 6,800, Rampage is at 4,900). And I'd give Ethan the title personally as much as I love PAC. PAC has the trios belts and Ethan is in need of some kind of career rocket.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Are they really going to have Bryan lose again ? If so, then what was the point of putting it on Jericho?

or If you were gonna make Bryan your ROH world champion.. why not make him you AEW champion? When everyone was dying for him to win it a few weeks back ? Idk. either way, I’ve grown wary of all the ROH stuff.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m happy. Good looking card so far.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> I’m happy. Good looking card so far.


ITS ALMOST TIME FELLAS


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They put all three of the women that I like in one match, so now I have to watch again 🤦🏽

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578585264519516160*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DRose1994 said:


> Are they really going to have Bryan lose again ? If so, then what was the point of putting it on Jericho?
> 
> or If you were gonna make Bryan your ROH world champion.. why not make him you AEW champion? When everyone was dying for him to win it a few weeks back ? Idk. either way, I’ve grown wary of all the ROH stuff.


Bryan is probably gonna lose again unfortunately.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PAC vs. Orange Cassidy III was added last night so our resident Canadians get to see Orange Cassidy win his first AEW title on his ninth attempt.

The card looks near enough complete now except maybe one more addition:

Jericho vs. Danielson (ROH World Title)
PAC vs. Orange Cassidy (All-Atlantic Title)
Jungle Boy vs. Luchasaurus
Billy Gunn vs. Swerve
Toni & Shida vs. Britt & Hayter

Is anyone going to the Rampage? They've announced nothing for that yet and it's the night after Dynamite. Moxley, Hangman, The Acclaimed, MJF, Ethan Page (a Canada boy) not being on the Dynamite card makes me think all could be on that, but they should announce some matches. MJF/Ethan Page vs. Claudio/Yuta is one I'd book and give All Ego a home nation win.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Looking like a very strong card.

It would be nice if Orange Cassidy can finally get a really feel-good moment and finally defeat PAC.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> PAC vs. Orange Cassidy III was added last night so our resident Canadians get to see Orange Cassidy win his first AEW title on his ninth attempt.
> 
> The card looks near enough complete now except maybe one more addition:
> 
> ...


I think they ran an angle for Ethan Page vs Matt Hardy on Rampage of the Belts. Perhaps that is a Rampage match.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Cassidy winning the belt is gona make me sik. He's a jobber and nothing more. 

Ethan should be the one who gets title at this point.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm intrigued by Bryan vs. Jericho III. I don't take Bryan losses as personally as others here but in the last month or so he has lost to Jericho & Mox, and before that Garcia (though he got his wins back against Garcia & Jericho). But I also don't see Jericho's reign with the ROH Title ending so soon. I would think Jericho retains but who knows. Hoping we get something like their Dynamite match a few weeks ago as opposed to their All Out match.

The Women's Division on Dynamite for a while now feels like's focused on some combination of tag match with Toni on one side and Britt on the other, even if the champion Toni isn't the main focus right now with Saraya there. So while we have been seeing similar matches lately with the women, it appears it's the best way they showcase them so might as well keep it up.

PAC & OC's last match left a lot to be desired for me so I hope they go more all out here.

The Jungle Boy vs. Luchasaurus/Christian thing seems far from over so I expect Lucha Man to win here and they do some kind of gimmicked rematch at Full Gear.

As for Swerve vs. Gunn, if they want Swerve to look credible and have him back up his talk for the last week, then he has to take out Gunn. Not saying squash him or anything but he needs to kayfabe injure him or something to make him look like a threat as a new heel.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Wondering if this is all meant for Garcia to factor into the finish of Bryan VS Jericho? 

Could see it going either way, he helps Jericho and comes home to the JAS or prevents Jericho from cheating and setting up his future singles match with Chris.

If he prevents Chris, not only do we get Jericho VS Garcia... but after Claudio's promo last night, it seems like we could also get a Bryan VS Cesaro match for the ROH title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@THANOS I hope you enjoy the show. I envy you get to attend live. 

Now onto Danielson. I def. want him to win the match or he will be 0-3-1 in world title matches since he came to AEW.

I do fear he will lose though, as we have discussed before. I was so confident he was going to beat Mox until Excalibur mentioned how Bryan dominated him on the Indy scene basically priming you for his later defeat that night.

Excalibur did the same thing on the last Dynamite. he framed it as Danielson and Jericho being tied 1-1 in head to head matches, so it wouldn't sound so bad if Danielson were to lose. Thing is Jericho has also stood over him in victory two other times, last week and the Anarchy match. So if Bryan were to lose on Wednesday, that would mean since May 29 he would have been on the losing end vs Jericho 4 out of 5 times.

Sorry, but there is no damn way arguably the best wrestler on the roster, if not the world, should be losing to a 50+ Jericho, 4 out of 5 times.









Please riot for me if it happens.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dammit I don’t want PAC going down to OC. But eventually OC was gonna win the “big one” in some capacity.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pac deserves to lose to Cassidy at this point. He is in serious need of rehabbing. Him turning on the lucha bros might make him interesting again. They've put more creativity into guys like yuta and Garcia. Pac is like 2012 Orton where he was feuding with del Rio or Barrett


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

comedy jobber wining a meaningless title.... yet TK and excalibur will mark out like dorks


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

MJF and Mox better fucking be there tomorrow night or I’m gonna be mad.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I’m watching Astros vs Mariners ALDS on TBS … right behind home plate, they have a big advertisement on the wall for AEW Dynamite. Anyone else catch that? MLB playoffs don’t draw as much as NFL (and nowadays, I think they started drawing less than NBA playoffs), but they still get 5-8 million viewers, depending on the teams


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> MJF and Mox better fucking be there tomorrow night or I’m gonna be mad.


lets rush the ring if he dosen't show up.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579975573006606336


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I spent all day today thinking Dynamite was tonight.


----------



## HustleLoyaltyRespect247 (3 mo ago)

Hopefully it's a good show


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Toronto has to be sold out by now? Should be a good crowd.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

When the women's match is the most intriguing part of the show, you know there's a problem.

We've seen Jericho vs. Danielson already recently and I don't care at all about this ROH shit. Get it off AEW TV ASAP.

Could care less about pockets.

The Jungle Boy story was spoiled months ago.

Why is Billy Gunn vs. Swerve a match on national TV?

Hayter is the most over woman in the division and it will be nice to see Shida back but I can watch that later.

And meanwhile, nothing about Wardlow, Hobbs, Miro, etc. But there's time for Billy Gunn and pockets. This is exactly the problem I pointed out in the thread in the WWE section.

Passing on this one unless there's some major announcements in the hours to come.



redban said:


> I’m watching Astros vs Mariners ALDS on TBS … right behind home plate, they have a big advertisement on the wall for AEW Dynamite. Anyone else catch that? MLB playoffs don’t draw as much as NFL (and nowadays, I think they started drawing less than NBA playoffs), but they still get 5-8 million viewers, depending on the teams


I saw a major ad for it during Yankees/Guardians. Big plug.

And this is the card they give us. Tony should be ashamed.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m off to Toronto! Let’s gooooo! AEDub AEdub AEdub!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Best part about this god damn show is that I’ll be in attendance.


What sign will you be holding LOL


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> What sign will you be holding LOL


He has two.

“this show sucks” and “this is the greatest show ever”

I imagine you’ll be seeing both throughout the night.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Fantastic poster tonight. Gives it a real big match fight feel.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Voros Twins are booked for tonight. My guess is they will work Elevation before the show as AEW often books locals. But these guys are pretty big on social media. 2.8m followers on Tik Tok for example and a big youth following. They have their own meme:









Da Vinki


Da Vinki refers to a viral video by the TikTokers the Vörös twins answering questions on TikTok. When posed with the question, "Who painted the Mona Lisa?" they read the answer "Da Vinci" but mispronounced the artist Leonardo Da Vinci's name "Da Vinki."




knowyourmeme.com





Toronto female wrestler Jody Threat is also booked.

Voros Twins with Jericho yesterday:


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DUD said:


> Fantastic poster tonight. Gives it a real big match fight feel.
> 
> View attachment 135699


it kinda looks like they deepfaked Bryan Danielson's face onto his own body


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @THANOS I hope you enjoy the show. I envy you get to attend live.
> 
> Now onto Danielson. I def. want him to win the match or he will be 0-3-1 in world title matches since he came to AEW.
> 
> ...


There is no way Jericho is losing this one

the story of him ‘desecrating ROH’ would be dead in the water if he did - Poor Danielson will lose once again



Prosper said:


> Dammit I don’t want PAC going down to OC. But eventually OC was gonna win the “big one” in some capacity.


And Pac is 1000% losing to OC tonight - it has to be done - he’s lost to Pac like 3 or 4 times already? OCs time is now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There is no way Jericho is losing this one
> 
> the story of him ‘desecrating ROH’ would be dead in the water if he did - Poor Danielson will lose once again


Yeah I expect it and there is no way Jericho should have been victorious over him 4/5 times since May 29. I defy anyone to tell me this is good booking for Danielson.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> What sign will you be holding LOL


Hopefully a MADMAN TONY sign


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Yeah I expect it and there is no way Jericho should have been victorious over him 4/5 times since May 29. I defy anyone to tell me this is good booking for Danielson.


its not good booking for danielson

but you have to admit... its massively on-brand for him XD


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

It didn't work last time so let's try this again







Please make it happen wrestling gods 🙏


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> The Voros Twins are booked for tonight. My guess is they will work Elevation before the show as AEW often books locals. But these guys are pretty big on social media. 2.8m followers on Tik Tok for example and a big youth following. They have their own meme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is cool that Jody Threat is getting a look. I have heard her name mention as a indie wrestler to watch for a while now. Maybe I will check out her match on Dark.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Road Dogg was never the best built, but seeing him and Billy Gunn now, is night and day. It's a credit to the man that he is still wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They've been opening suites (most/all sold), production holds/hardcam seats and now obstructed view seats for tonight's show.

Current situation per WrestleTix below. Red dots are resale, so there's been a strong secondary market for this show, unlike tomorrow's Rampage (around 5,000 sold last update) which has some super cheap tickets on the secondary market.

*AEW Presents "Dynamite"
Wed • Oct 12 • 7:00 PM
Coca-Cola Coliseum, Toronto, ON*

Available Tickets => 139
Current Setup/Capacity => 7,593
Tickets Distributed => 7,454

The obstructed view seats they just opened:


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

3venflow said:


> They've been opening suites (most/all sold), production holds/hardcam seats and now obstructed view seats for tonight's show.
> 
> Current situation per WrestleTix below. Red dots are resale, so there's been a strong secondary market for this show, unlike tomorrow's Rampage (around 5,000 sold last update) which has some super cheap tickets on the secondary market.
> 
> ...


Gona be a great and hot crowd tonight and hope the show delivers also.

Regarding Rampage its not a surprise tickets sales are are not that strong. The brand isnt that strong and majority of the times the cards arent anything special.

They need another major 2 hour show and one which is live but I dont know if that is Rampage with the stigma around it be just above the Dark Shows and not actually on par with Dynamite.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> When the women's match is the most intriguing part of the show, you know there's a problem.
> 
> We've seen Jericho vs. Danielson already recently and I don't care at all about this ROH shit. Get it off AEW TV ASAP.
> 
> ...



1. Orange Cassidy is awesome 

2. There's a great portion of the wrestling audience who's interested in the ROH storyline/matches, so no, the ROH content should definitely stay on TV.

3. Billy Gunn vs Swerve Strickland is worthy of being on TV briefly since their angle with the Acclaimed is one of the most over feuds on the show atm.

4. Chris Jericho vs Bryan Danielson is the most intriguing highlight on tonight's (good) Dynamite card 

5. Nah, Tony Khan (along with AEW management) should be proud for delivering another good/promising card here tonight 👏


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Not sure why this main event was booked so soon. Jericho ain't losing and Bryan losing again is just..whatever I guess he don't care so why should I lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

What makes me sad is Kenny Omega wasn't on the first AEW/NJPW show and won't be on the first AEW Canada show. He should've been big parts of both really.

BTW, the rampway looks super long on the ticket map. Like the opposite of last week's super short ramp in DC.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m here brothaaaaaaas. I’ll give my thoughts tomorrow or Friday. AEDUB AEDUB AEDUB


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Tell it like it is said:


> It didn't work last time so let's try this again
> View attachment 135712
> Please make it happen wrestling gods 🙏


This would be pretty cool in his home country(?) or birth country. idk he has some association with that place.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hoping for an in-ring segment between Mox and MJF tonight, maybe even involving Hangman. 

Side note, where's Shawn Spears? He's not at Max's side, he's not in the Firm...maybe quietly released?


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Sad I live to far away to go,but happy I don't live in Toronto, fuck the Leafs


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I am pulling for Danielson just because I feel like it would be best for ROH. I really don't think that the whole "Jericho wanting to hurt ROH" or whatever is all that compelling. Just have Danielson win and give the crowd a good babyface title win. Danielson doesn't need to be losing in another title match. Plus I really want this JAS vs. BCC stuff to end. Love Jericho but to me him being ROH champ isn't it.

Looking forward to Dynamite like usual.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF added.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580316828038938625


Prosper said:


> Hoping for an in-ring segment between Mox and MJF tonight, maybe even involving Hangman.
> 
> Side note, where's Shawn Spears? He's not at Max's side, he's not in the Firm...maybe quietly released?


Think he's still with them but is doing nothing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577807386705813506


----------



## BarryHorowitz (3 mo ago)

Prosper said:


> Hoping for an in-ring segment between Mox and MJF tonight, maybe even involving Hangman.
> 
> Side note, where's Shawn Spears? He's not at Max's side, he's not in the Firm...maybe quietly released?


If he isn't released, he will likely show up when MJF needs him most.


----------



## BarryHorowitz (3 mo ago)

Stellar said:


> I am pulling for Danielson just because I feel like it would be best for ROH. I really don't think that the whole "Jericho wanting to hurt ROH" or whatever is all that compelling. Just have Danielson win and give the crowd a good babyface title win. Danielson doesn't need to be losing in another title match. Plus I really want this JAS vs. BCC stuff to end. Love Jericho but to me him being ROH champ isn't it.
> 
> Looking forward to Dynamite like usual.


They can still keep the same storyline alive but with Jericho going after Garcia's Pure Title instead of the world title. Danielson putting over younger talent repeatedly is one thing, carrying Jericho and then losing constantly is just dumb.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580313119653437440


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Hoping for an in-ring segment between Mox and MJF tonight, maybe even involving Hangman.
> 
> Side note, where's Shawn Spears? He's not at Max's side, he's not in the Firm...maybe quietly released?


He had a baby recently with Cassie. They announced it on Twitter like 3 or 4 months ago.

Edit: It may have been a pregnancy announcement.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580328204178333697
Yay!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

3venflow said:


> MJF added.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580316828038938625
> ...


YAAAAA


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580328204178333697
> Yay!


man she looks hot in this pic! I mean...talented


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Renee is All Elite that’s awesome. I’d rather her do the interviews as opposed to Marvez and even Tony S sometimes.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

They bring big show to every dark taping?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

WarJoe also added.

'in action' usually means a squash win.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

La Parka said:


> They bring big show to every dark taping?


he was out for a long time with a double hip replacement but he has been doing commentary on Elevation the last couple weeks


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ember moon ain't liked in these parts


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Renee is All Elite that’s awesome. I’d rather her do the interviews as opposed to Marvez and even Tony S sometimes.


Have Renee interview MJF in ring tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@THANOS Have a great time at the show tonight!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Bollywood Boyz getting booked for Elevation. What's the reaction like for them @La Parka?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt Baker and Jamie Hayter should be the first ever AEW women's tag team champions!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

3venflow said:


> The Bollywood Boyz getting booked for Elevation. What's the reaction like for them @La Parka?


It was pretty positive but once the Gunn's came out everyone was chanting ass boys haha


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

La Parka said:


> It was pretty positive but once the Gunn's came out everyone was chanting ass boys haha


Are you there?

how is this life fair man? Super critics in the stands, super fans watching at home XD

enjoy the show mate - you’re gonna have a great time


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The ramp looks Wrestlemania sized tonight.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Danielson gonna win. I can feel it


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Are you there?
> 
> how is this life fair man? Super critics in the stands, super fans watching at home XD
> 
> enjoy the show mate - you’re gonna have a great time


One day they'll go there haha


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

La Parka said:


> One day they'll go there haha


By that point with my luck they’ll have Matt Hardy as champ and I would rather puke than see that


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Not sure if he'll make an appearance, but...



Spoiler



Jacques Rougeau is backstage at Dynamite. IIIIIII AM THE MOUNTIE!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Rick Knox is reffing. 

Maybe the bucks made it here after all


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

These are the shows that AEW usually shine bright. Looking forward to a fun 2 hours of wrasslin'.

Have fun to all those in attendance!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

LFG


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes sir!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Renee...keeping it in the family.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully she gets to finish her interviews


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Seeing Renee makes me wonder if Mox is into heavy period sex.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Entrance music is far, far too quiet.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580348516232474624


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

GOOD GRIEF! JUNGLE BOY IS NAKED! 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

So they're officially referring to Jungle Boy as Jack Perry now, with Jungle Boy just being a nickname.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

CovidFan said:


> Seeing Renee makes me wonder if Mox is into heavy period sex.


Took a minute for me to try to get this lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Celebrating Kane month with Luchasaurus 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jungle Boy Matt Riddle. He looks just like Riddle! Hes naked just like him too 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WarJoe is a thing now nice haha


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I assume they didnt go to the Scotiabank arena because it would be way to expensive. Plus they probably were not sure what the market would be like for ticket sales. 






Save
Call


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jungle Boy Matt Riddle. He looks just like Riddle! Hes naked just like him too 😂


Oh fuck this gimmick man - just once, let it rest

Fucksakes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

La Parka said:


> Danielson gonna win. I can feel it


I really hope so!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This will be a GREAT crowd tonight.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Christian making fun of the leafs HAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think this should’ve been a bit of a squash TBH - JB should only be able to hang with LS by meeting 3


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Former WWE wrestler is backstage


Spoiler



Former WWE Intercontinental and Tag Team Champion The Mountie Jacques Rougeau is backstage visiting at AEW in Toronto according to Pwinsider


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Luchasaurus has changed up his style quite a lot as a heel. More methodical, less flashy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FUCKKKKKKK


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Christian is right it should be a DQ! WTF? This is so stupid 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jungle Boy.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Crowd is chanting "Jamie Hayter" 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Glad they’re referring to him as Jack Perry , they ought to drop Jungle Boy gimmick and let him be Jack Perry if he’s gonna be a major player


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

These guys have worked together for years so no surprise they are doing really well.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

First AEW debut without a WWE dig, unless you want to put on a tin hat and imagine her reintroducing herself with her real name is a dig. I think not.

She will be a great fit in AEW. Glad to see her there. 

Hot crowd and sold out?? A nice start and obligatory table spot with Christian being there too.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

man this one dude with the purple macho man shirt must be loaded. His wife/girlfriend like 2 leagues above him


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great David vs Goliath opener here.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

This has been a good match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They are killing it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Surprising to see Luchasaurus get the win there. Hot opener!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Very enjoyable and the right winner.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, that was a good match - lotsa fun


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was pretty good, Lucha-Taker winning was the right decision.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kenny, can you hear me?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I loved this match! Would have preferred Perry win but a really good match.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Former WWE wrestler is backstage
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hahaha wow, it’s been a long time since I’ve seen him. Better be in his Mountie gear.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

JFC, Renee is the hottest woman in AEW. What a MILF!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like there's something problematic about a couple white guys fighting over Private Party as if they were their property but I can't quite put my finger on it...


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

redban said:


> Glad they’re referring to him as Jack Perry , they ought to drop Jungle Boy gimmick and let him be Jack Perry if he’s gonna be a major player


Except I feel like he should come out with a tennis racket and sweater over his shoulders with that kind of a name. Jack Perry is a nxt realm wrestler name. It makes sense if they are bringing his dad or family into storylines to give him more gravitas but otherwise it's better leaving it or finding something different imo.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

all I saw was Matt Hardy talking with some jabronis


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JB will beat both Judasaurus and Christian eventually.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580348948086108161


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Would have preferred Perry win but a really good match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Renee again, yeah they definitely got rid of Marvez lol good move


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

What is AEW’s obsession with these preposterous money angles. I bought his contract this, and I own him that. Give me a break.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580353967854604288


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

From the Brian Cage match to the pairing with Joe, seems like Wardlow is going back in the right direction.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

First thoughts:

First match was solid, i enjoyed it. Rene being there gives it a good vibe, i like it. Beats having Tony everywhere lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

QT getting promo time on Dynamite. Are we still sure this Cody thing isn't a work?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They missed Joe walking away!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Hate that clothesline Wardlow does. Doesn’t look good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I feel like there's something problematic about a couple white guys fighting over Private Party as if they were their property but I can't quite put my finger on it...


I thought i was the only one who thought this lol...seems like they are passed around easily lol


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Comoroto has too good of a look to be wasted as a jobber to the stars. He's got the look to pull off a Razor Ramon gimmick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> They missed Joe walking away!


We need a replay or a gif here!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Christian isn’t a true Torontonian, the man pronounced the second T.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww that cuck Aaron Solow is there 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Comoroto has too good of a look to be wasted as a jobber to the stars. He's got the look to pull off a Razor Ramon gimmick.


He looks solid. Never heard him talk. He changed his look i see.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Give Comoroto some hoes and make him the new Godfather. Though that'd probably get AEW cancelled in 2022.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That fucking pop!! JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really effective squash for both guys


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Warlow messing around in the low midcard. Sad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW really needs to push guys like Wardlow. Why they push guys like Yuta more than him are bizarre as fuck.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Way to ruin the segment with that fucking dull shit Cage.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ROH stuff is bleh


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The pop for FTR. We going on 4-5 months since their last tag match right?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

FTR is so over.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Is it me or does the vibe and booking/creative feel a bit different this week. In a good way!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They need Jacob Fatu to really show what a good Samoan is like lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

[


Chan Hung said:


> AEW really needs to push guys like Wardlow. Why they push guys like Yuta more than him are bizarre as fuck.


He is the TNT champion who hasn’t lost clean in ages, and he’s paired with a HOFer. They are pushing him


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Is it me or does the vibe and booking/creative feel a bit different this week. In a good way!


The audience is helping to be honest. So far so good of a show.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Is it me or does the vibe and booking/creative feel a bit different this week. In a good way!


They had to do it right for the first Canada show


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

WarJoe, ThunderStorm… really creative, Khan.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SPEARS!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Not Spears lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking Shawn Spears.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Spears face turn with a knockoff of his fed theme? Not sure about this


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao Shawn Spears


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Funny how little people cared about FTR when they debuted, including myself. But it feels like after they took the time to find themselves they have really formed into personalities. Makes sense they are ao over!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh, they had to ruin the moment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Spears, as a face? LOL Come on now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

No more the Chairman...back to...10.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> WarJoe, ThunderStorm… really creative, Khan.
> View attachment 135739


ThunderStorm is amazing fwiw


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

He should be with MJF. 😪 😪


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Did Dax say fucking hell?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol I asked for Spears and I received


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

lol Spears hasn't heard a pop like that since NXT.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Spears face turn with a knockoff of his fed theme? Not sure about this


Probably just for Tonight in Canada. His normal theme is good.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They changed Spears' boss entrance theme.

Wardlow has his accountabilibuddy back. A penny for MJF's thoughts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> Is it me or does the vibe and booking/creative feel a bit different this week. In a good way!


Renee took over from Tony as lead booker.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The commentary called FTR "the Triple H tag team champions" 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

K who's booking this show doesn't feel like Tony at all.


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

They should make Bryan losing in big matches a storyline at this point at least make it interesting


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Im going miss Shawn Spears old entrance and music


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jericho legit jumped when Menard screamed “Garcia!!!”


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They need to get off the Yuta/Garcia shit for a while. Forcing them isnt working. Instead push the ones the fans are really wanting pushed. Nobody gives a shit about Garcia and Yuta except Khan , Jericho and maybe a few fans.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho can't retire soon enough


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DrEagles said:


> They had to do it right for the first Canada show


Ya, don't fuck with us. We won't forget


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson confirmed home wrecker.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Acclaimed pop!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ACCLAIMED! HELL YEAH


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> They changed Spears' boss entrance theme.
> 
> Wardlow has his accountabilibuddy back. A penny for MJF's thoughts.


it was literally a knockoff of his CFO$ theme


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That Acclaimed pop tho jeez


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

When will Acclaimed vs FTR for the belts happen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far this show has been fucking great.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn my boy Swerve got no reaction


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Billy Gunn is a monster. Good lord


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Keith Lee enjoying his time off


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> ThunderStorm is amazing fwiw


Thunder is, for sure.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Everybody really does love The Acclaimed. Over AF.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao Shawn Spears


yooou shut your filthy mouth spears is greaaat!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Billy Gunn looking fucking epic for his age, holy shit.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> Keith Lee enjoying his time off


I'm also enjoying his time off.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Still the "best pure athlete" in wrestling?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Everybody really does love The Acclaimed. Over AF.


They're great.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Was there a reference to Justin Trudeau wearing blackface in there, or am I hearing things?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> I'm also enjoying his time off.


/Thread


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is Keith Lee going to turn with Swerve? AEW has a much stronger babyface side than heel side right now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

How is Billy Gunn this over at 60 lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Not even Khan himself watches Rampage.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I love Billy, but why are we getting him in a singles match? Looks like his legs are made of breadsticks. All that talent and they throw Billy out there for a match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Excalibur just said OC vs PAC is headlining. That tells me a babyface win there and heel win in Jericho vs Danielson or surely that'd go last?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

imscotthALLIN said:


> I love Billy, but *why are we getting him in a singles match?* Looks like his legs are made of breadsticks. All that talent and they throw Billy out there for a match.


goodness sake man … you hear the crowd reaction for him?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

imscotthALLIN said:


> I love Billy, but why are we getting him in a singles match? Looks like his legs are made of breadsticks. All that talent and they throw Billy out there for a match.


Better Billy Gunn than Wheeler Yuta or Daniel Garcia


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

imscotthALLIN said:


> I love Billy, but why are we getting him in a singles match? Looks like his legs are made of breadsticks. All that talent and they throw Billy out there for a match.


Known star, hugely over, has a personality.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

imscotthALLIN said:


> I love Billy, but why are we getting him in a singles match? Looks like his legs are made of breadsticks. All that talent and they throw Billy out there for a match.


Agreed, but he is also over as much as anyone in AEW right now. It's fine capitalizing on that while Keith Lee is away.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Billy Gunn looking fucking epic for his age, holy shit.


Looking EPIC for any age.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

AEW should have made a t shirt that said, "Daddy Ass Office Supplies."


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> ROH stuff is bleh


Agree.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Billy Gunn is a monster. Good lord


The unsung benefit of having a relaxed drug policy. If TK can hit more rails than Sonic the Hedgehog in Sonic Adventure 2, then why shouldn't Daddy Ass be allowed to have a nice, wholesome cup of HGH and/or tren?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Are they chanting, lets go daddy? lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

it's crazy how much better Billy looks than the rest of DX


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I like how Shawn Spears buried Aaron Solow all like "I got some unlike you cuck" 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is it me or the announcing not so annoying today?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> it's crazy how much better Billy looks than the rest of DX


100 percent. Better than XPAC who is younger, isn't he?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Billy Gunn will be 59 — FIFTY-NINE — in 2 weeks. Look at him and the way he moves. Ridiculous. Is he the best looking/best working 58-60 year old ever ? Has to be


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What? I didnt catch that finish. Need a replay


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Least Swerve won


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol Tony don't speak


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Good fucking god why the fuck was Tony Nese ever signed? He's absolute shit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

there's no way that Sterling could get this trademark, when The Acclaimed are the ones who have been using it


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

This is a WWE angle. WTF!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm fine with it.Billy is 60 and it builds up Swerve more as a heel.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sterling's Saul Goodman thing is getting a bit OTT for me.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Lmaooooooo Mark Sterling is amazing


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Araxen said:


> This is a WWE angle. WTF!


actually, this is pretty much the plot from Footloose


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I guess they can't let Renee interview MJF.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Aw shit bring Renee back 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why the FUCK is MARVEZ still around? Get that fucking geek off TV.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Marvez is the absolute worst.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Boldgerg said:


> Good fucking god why the fuck was Tony Nese ever signed? He's absolute shit.


It's the abs man. Tony loves those Tony abs lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MJF is tired of The Firm already.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Even though we're being run off a cliff by a Manchurian candidate clearly stricken by dementia, Tony Nese is still spitting facts.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Thank goodness Marvez still with us


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580360209817817088


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Why the FUCK is MARVEZ still around? Get that fucking geek off TV.


He has always been awful. Why the fuck he has a job I do not know.

At least they took him off commentary pretty quick in the early days.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Why the FUCK is MARVEZ still around? Get that fucking geek off TV.


Renee took Lexi Nair's spot apparently.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

MJF ackowledged the trope of interrupting promos.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580360716141592576


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The most interesting promo he's done all year


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why did MJF go so damn hard in that promo?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, hour one is about in the books. Great hour 1! If it ended there, it would be an A.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why did MJF go so damn hard in that promo?


He's allergic to the stench of Marvez, it jittered his nerves.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580361089358786560


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh God, I don't know what's more worrying: the trademark to "Scissor Me" possibly being fought over a la Harlem Heat 2000's feud with Booker T over the rights to the latter T, or MJF's haircut revealing that my guy is gonna need to subcribe to Keeps ASAP. :\


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF is better than Blackpool Cuckold Club!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why did MJF go so damn hard in that promo?


Is that a bad thing now? He killed it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

MJF saying he doesn't like himself goes against his whole character of him thinking he's better than everyone and having a massive ego.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why did MJF go so damn hard in that promo?


agree, felt like he was trying too hard. It wasn’t the right situation for this sort of promo (like, “why you so mad dude??”)


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Moxley seriously needs to either get a hair transplant or just shave that shit off. Looks fucking awful.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Renee took Lexi Nair's spot apparently.


I can see it now: Nair being unceremoniously bumped from her role leads to Moxley and Renee vs. Morrissey and Lexi in a "Power Couple to Rule Them All" match, with the winners being allowed to have a live sex celebration.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Thought Moxley had a skirt on for a sec


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I just realized why Page vs Mox is on Dynamite and not ppv. They are going head to head against wwe.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> MJF saying he doesn't like himself goes against his whole character of him thinking he's better than everyone and having a massive ego.


Or was he saying that's all for the cameras? Those could be the seeds of a future face turn by humanizing him. Creating a reference point for if/when he turns at some point.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Moxley out here in his Raven gear getting in the Halloween spirit.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck Hangman. Worthless pile of shit.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bring back Kenny, you coward.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Here comes the cowboy trash who caused elite and punk to get into trouble


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580361894950752256


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Zero reaction for Hangman. Further buried by MJF showing up. Terrible promo.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Was that a shot at Punk from Moxley?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

When I see Page I see the reason Punk and Omega aren’t on my screen.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

redban said:


> agree, felt like he was trying too hard. It wasn’t the right situation for this sort of promo (like, “why you so mad dude??”)


That's because you don't know what it's like to be MJF and to wake up and splash water on your face..


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Is the board goofing up for anyone else?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Watch Super-Mox beat Hangman next week, Hogan/ Cena style


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Love you Hangman. Great promo from the heart.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

LOOOOOOL Hangman has bloodied himself.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is Mox bleeding yet?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Is the board goofing up for anyone else?


upstream connect error or disconnect/reset before headers. reset reason: connection failure


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

He says he's a man but he's a boy. He's a cowBOY


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Is this the start of Hangman heel turn? He badly needs to man up ans be a dark bad ass heel. Enough of this generic softy cowboy, get your balls out man.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Is the board goofing up for anyone else?


Yup.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Yikes I am not a fan of this promo. Hangman should have been a star in AEW and he comes across like he belongs in the Dark Order.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Both guys absolutely killed it there. Pumped for Tuesday.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, they gave multiple references to CM Punk and the Elite so far tonight.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I honestly don't give a fuck about anything Page says.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well i'll be damn, that promo from Page was not bad. Still not a fan of his though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hangman is a stud, fuck anybody who thinks different


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hangman is great


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Paige fucking sucks. Danielson better win!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesome promo segment

Fuck ROH


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Is the board goofing up for anyone else?


YES. So annoying.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Er, why is this match now?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ugh this means Bryan is definitely taking the L


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Usually I find Page fairly bleh, but I did like that promo, so props to him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, it looks like Toni Storm/Hikaru Shida vs Britt Baker/Jamie Hayter is closing then!!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ROH announcer is a zillion times better than Justin.They need him full time.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho trollin his old theme to debut a new theme 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

loved that promo from Hangman. Funny that he beat Moxley to bleeding during a non-wrestling segment


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, it looks like Toni Storm/Hikaru Shida vs Britt Baker/Jamie Hayter is closing then!!!


Excellent. I can get to bed earlier.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Araxen said:


> I honestly don't give a fuck about anything Page says.


He's not good


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Even Flow music? Lame.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, it looks like Toni Storm/Hikaru Shida vs Britt Baker/Jamie Hayter is closing then!!!


That should not close the show 💀


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Fuck yeah no more Judas


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They probably don’t want Jericho main-eventing 5 weeks in a row.
That’s why they are fighting now instead of last. Spread the wealth around


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, it looks like Toni Storm/Hikaru Shida vs Britt Baker/Jamie Hayter is closing then!!!


Sasha Banks debut confirmed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Excellent. I can get to bed earlier.


Ratings will tank there unless they come out in bikinis lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yay, Kyle O'Reilly just got a mention on commentary!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time for me to get ready to riot. Having Danielson be on the losing end of 4 out of 5 matches with Jericho on the other side in singles or tags since May 29 would be some absolute bullshit booking by TK.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

he should keep doing lionheart for a while


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Was I hearing things just now or was Dragula playing in the arena?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jericho trollin his old theme to debut a new theme 😂


is it a new theme? I think that’s his old Lionheart theme. Just a one-time throwback


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> he should keep doing lionheart for a while


He looks best in that gear and younger.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


"Oh fuck yeah" 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kevin Steen namedrop although a lot of WWE-centric fans will not know who he was talking about.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Judas still making it into the show lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

somerandomfan said:


> Was I hearing things just now or was Dragula playing in the arena?


Jericho's entrance theme was Electric Head Part 2 by White Zombie.  Rob Zombie was the lead singer for White Zombie...so close


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

The crowd singing Judas by themselves was amazing.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Trophies said:


> Judas still making it into the show lol


I swear they doing this just to piss me off


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I fucking hate USA moved Chucky to Wednesday at 9. Luckily it's the digital age with apps


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, it looks like Toni Storm/Hikaru Shida vs Britt Baker/Jamie Hayter is closing then!!!


Pac vs Orange Cassidy main eventing


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Jericho's entrance theme was Electric Head Part 2 by White Zombie. Rob Zombie was the lead singer for White Zombie...so close


Rob Zombie is cool! 🤘🏻


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Jericho's entrance theme was Electric Head Part 2 by White Zombie. Rob Zombie was the lead singer for White Zombie...so close


Ah that's probably where I went wrong, couldn't hear it too well and I could have sworn I was hearing part of Dragula, mainly one of the dead I am verses.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Pac vs Orange Cassidy main eventing


Orange Cassidy main eventing is even worse than an awful women's tag match main eventing, to be fair.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> "Oh fuck yeah" 😂


Here is the cartoon version of Page


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I ain’t watching this shitty show, at least not til the Elite return and Punk doesn’t. But I got a text saying Mox called out Punk in some form or fashion, so….

Just a reminder for any of you dumb mf’ers that thought Mox and Jericho weren’t team Elite, you need to pay better attention.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Ah that's probably where I went wrong, couldn't hear it too well and I could have sworn I was hearing part of Dragula, mainly one of the dead I am verses.


Thunderkiss 65 though. That was the one with the chicks and Herman Munster in the music video, it was cool.

Where's Don Butt-Head at? Hes supposed to like this shit saying its cool 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I ain’t watching this shitty show, at least not til the Elite return and Punk doesn’t. But I got a text saying Mox called out Punk in some form or fashion, so….
> 
> Just a reminder for any of you dumb mf’ers that thought Mox and Jericho weren’t team Elite, you need to pay better attention.


Aye tune into that Chucky series some good ol killing and a lot of fucks said on cable


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I was trying to quote the Brutus the barber Beefcake gif and suddenly the site melted down.

Couldn’t handle a sexy stripper barber


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The main event should be great, but it’s gonna hurt watching my boy PAC take the L, especially to OC


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ugh… i am so over jericho man


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> I was trying to quote the Brutus the barber Beefcake gif and suddenly the site melted down.
> 
> Couldn’t handle a sexy stripper barber


Brings back good memories of live RAW/WWE PPV threads when something big happened.


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

Hangman doing a botched Sandman. Failed to draw blood.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho the madman doing springboard dives to the outside at 51


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The lack of Sammy and Garcia speaks of schenanigans coming up.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

One Shed said:


> Brings back good memories of live RAW/WWE PPV threads when something big happened.


No Randy kills my vibe but there’s still AJ


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Danielson to job again for what, the 3rd week in a row?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ugh… i am so over jericho man


then again, danielson making this watchable


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Danielson's face run has been awful. Just turn him heel like he was for like a good two weeks.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Alexa Bliss and Asuka vs Team DMD next 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Crowd booing Danielson


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This show needs a BAY BAY return.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bryan getting booed In Canada lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

surprised how much the crowd are booing Bryan


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Danielson getting booed. Canadiens love their own.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the guy talking on the announce booth needs to replace excalibur


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> This show needs a BAY BAY return.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Attitude Adjustment .
And taz called it fireman’s carry


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

That authentic cowboy sure does resonate! Love an authentic babyface character with a bit of depth


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

redban said:


> Glad they’re referring to him as Jack Perry , they ought to drop Jungle Boy gimmick and let him be Jack Perry if he’s gonna be a major player


Yeah as much as WWF should have dropped the Heartbreak Kid.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Eastwood said:


> This show needs a BAY BAY return.


I've seen quite a few skinny fat dweebs in the crowd. He's there in spirit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Someone who has had a lot of head trauma doing


Geeee said:


> surprised how much the crowd are booing Bryan


Canadian crowds are almost always Bizarro World.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> Attitude Adjustment .
> And taz called it fireman’s carry


As he should for that stupid ass move.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, they’re gonna have a hard on for the “hometown” guy from Winnipeg who was born in New York.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson vs Jericho I was flat. II and III have been great.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SWERVEEEEE


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Garcia is missing his que


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Daniel Borecia


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This geek.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

How many times is he going to flip? wtf


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sweeerrrvvvvveeeeee


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow!! I did not see that coming


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Wtf are they doing with Garcia


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Danielson is such a fucking loser.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They really have no idea what they want to do with Garcia


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Tony snorted cocaine and decided his geek Garcia wasn't over as a face as we all knew, turned him heel. Just keep him on Dark.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Garcia just Luchasaurus'd Danielson. The fake turn.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DrEagles said:


> Wtf are they doing with Garcia


Hopefully less.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Just to keep the title on Jericho...okay.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Booo Jericho 😒


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yay, congrats to Chris Jericho for retaining his ROH World title!!!! 

May the reign of El Ocho continue!! 

Kudos to both men for delivering another great match here


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Claudio and Yuta -- the Sleep Appreciation Society.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Renee is such a MILF!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yuta needs to be also kept off TV. Both him and Garcia are charisma vacuum machines.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Er, what? Why the fuck does Nyla Rose suddenly have the TBS belt?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Danielson has already faced Garcia 3 times, so I don't really get that finish


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

When the hell did Jade lose her championship


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Araxen said:


> Renee is such a MILF!


Is she though?


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I’ll woop your anuses……..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait, Nyla is a champ? I dont get it? She beat Cardgill?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was definitely unexpected, nice way to protect Bryan but the guy needs to start limiting his losses


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I thought I fell asleep and Nyla beat Jade.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Vickie should be in the WWE Hall of Fame with Eddie not hanging with losers


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Turning Nyla face would be a smart move. She's actually very funny and witty and her monster heel act died after her third failed title challenge.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> When the hell did Jade lose her championship


Nyla stole it and ran off with it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Er, what? Why the fuck does Nyla Rose suddenly have the TBS belt?


Nyla stole this belt on Battle of the Belts


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

For the 200k who watched Rampage, Nyla absconded with Jade’s title following Jade’s victory over willow


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Er, what? Why the fuck does Nyla Rose suddenly have the TBS belt?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Turning Nyla face would be a smart move. She's actually very funny and witty and her monster heel act died after her third failed title challenge.


Releasing her would be a far, far smarter move.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

So Anna had the ovaries to show up at the interview but Jade and then Baddies didn't to get the belt back?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580369885196320769


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m loving the repeated use of Renee already


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

redban said:


> For the 200k who watched Rampage, Nyla absconded with Jade’s title following Jade’s victory over willow


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

3venflow said:


> Turning Nyla face would be a smart move. She's actually very funny and witty and her monster heel act died after her third failed title challenge.


and Vickie should get the veteran babyface pops at this point


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I take it back - that was a great Jericho v Danielson


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nyla's best promo


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Nyla stole this belt on Battle of the Belts


Was there another one of those? I totally missed it.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Man Danielson is the best in the business


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Hayter 😍


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Prosper said:


> I’m loving the repeated use of Renee already


She adds instant credibility to these backstage segments


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hangman is a stud, fuck anybody who thinks different


He is but he needs better booking. A heel turn is probably a good thing if it happens. I didn't like the start of the promo when I thought he was channelling Ben Stillers MerMan, merMan speech, but it was great by the end for sure. He has the talent, I don't think they are using him to his best. The MJF thing pissed me off. When you are trying to hype up the main event for next week and interrupt Hangman and take the attention off him by having MJF appear it takes the gloss off him. Sure he got people amped up by the end but its clear next week is a throw away match, why watch?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Hayter with that generic disco nightclub entrance music


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh my god thank you so much Jamie for coming to save this show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hayters pops are definitely not as big in Canada.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

H.B.Rising said:


> Man Danielson is the best in the business


Great at putting on good matches, absolutely useless at being the star he should be seeing as all he seems to do is lose.

A glorified jobber, at this point.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> Was there another one of those? I totally missed it.


well kinda. It was more of a 2-hour Rampage with one hour being BotB


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How boring. Garcia and Jericho needs to end. A neverending boring story. 

Danielson just lost for the 4th time in 5 matches with Jericho since May 29. Don't care if it's dirty. he is losing way too much, especialy to a guy over 50. 

Booker of the year my ass. Tony Kunt is a POS. YAWN.

Unbelievable. Maybe they can have OC tap out Danielson in a couple of weeks. 

@Chelsea You called it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shida looking hot.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I do love me some Reba.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Hayter 😍
Brit 🙂
Shida 😍 
Toni 🫤


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> well kinda. It was more of a 2-hour Rampage with one hour being BotB


I thought BotB was supposed to be on Saturdays.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Maybe they can have OC tap out Danielson in a couple of weeks.


Please do not give them ideas.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Toni Storm may be the most utilized womens wrestler ever in AEW, even more than Britt was.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hayter's ass is fine


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

redban said:


> Hayter with that generic disco nightclub entrance music


That disco nightclub music is 🔥 when Jamie Hayter's ass is making her entrance!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Toni Storm with the Grandmaster Sexay tribute gear tonight


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> I thought BotB was supposed to be on Saturdays.


They decided to put it on AFTER the usual Friday night Rampage death slot and of course 18 people watched. Incredible stuff.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Prosper said:


> Toni Storm may be the most utilized womens wrestler ever in AEW, even more than Britt was.


Ninth or tenth straight week on Dynamite. Could be a record.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hayter is hot as fuck


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> How boring. Garcia and Jericho needs to end. A neverending boring story.
> 
> Danielson just lost for the 4th time in 5 matches with Jericho since May 29. Don't care if it's dirty. he is losing way too much, especialy to a guy over 50.
> 
> ...


When Danielson first arrived to AEW he could do no wrong. Banger after banger, it was amazing. Now, well… blame the booker of the year.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter is my second favorite ass in the buisiness! My favorite ass of course is Bayley 😍


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Black Adam looks like trash, sorry Dwayne.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Ninth or tenth straight week on Dynamite. Could be a record.


Would be surprised to learn that Cole did not hold that record. It felt like he was on every show for ten years straight.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> Great at putting on good matches, absolutely useless at being the star he should be seeing as all he seems to do is lose.
> 
> A glorified jobber, at this point.


Guy should be the world champion. Just out of this world good everytime he gets in the ring.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Make Nyla a title contender yet again while a (literally and metaphorically) real woman like Hayter remains relegated to sidekick status. Can someone check TK's booger sugar so he stops doing silly shit like this?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> When Danielson first arrived to AEW he could do no wrong. Banger after banger, it was amazing. Now, well… blame the booker of the year.


He's still wrestling well but I don't want to hear this nonsense that he just wants to put people over. Doesn't matter if he does. Total Kunt is the booker and it's his call,no one elses.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Make Nyla a title contender yet again while a (literally and metaphorically) real woman like Hayter remains relegated to sidekick status. Can someone check TK's booger sugar so he stops doing silly shit like this?


Team Skull sucks 😂


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

This show in Canada. Any possibility of Omega appearing?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> When Danielson first arrived to AEW he could do no wrong. Banger after banger, it was amazing. Now, well… blame the booker of the year.


When Daniel Garcia and Yuta are on weekly yet we dont get FTR, Wardlow, Miro, Joe, Danielson weekly it goes back to how sad the booking is of who fans actually want to see.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ok that was hilarious how Hayter was waiting til the end of the commercial to tag in


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Black Adam looks like trash, sorry Dwayne.


He's trash, so it's hardly surprising. Just plays himself in every fucking movie.

The only potentially exciting thing is Cavill returning as Superman, but if the rumours about him being shoehorned in alongside the cringe 70's music etc. for cheap nostalgic pops are true then even that can fuck off.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Even though PAC is one of my favs, I won't begrudge OC a short-term reign with a midcard title. Loses most of hia big matches but remains super over. However, the uniqueness of this belt for me was it being on a foreign wrestler and defended overseas a lot. It threatens to become a textureless title if it's used just like others. I'd expect OC to be a transitional champ until Full Gear or thereabouts if he wins tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Prosper said:


> Black Adam looks like trash, sorry Dwayne.


I'm mildly interested in it solely because of Pierce Brosnan as Doctor Fate. But yeah, DC is clearly doing this either because negotiations with Cavill have stalled, or because they (idiotically) don't want him back as Supes despite him doing (at least in my view) a decent job despite wonky writing and executive meddling.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like Britt hasn't won a match in months. Hope she gets the win here


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC vs Pac will end with Andrade coming out saying..."i signed a five year extension bitches" (in spanish)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'm mildly interested in it solely because of Pierce Brosnan as Doctor Fate. But yeah, DC is clearly doing this either because negotiations with Cavill have stalled, or because they (idiotically) don't want him back as Supes despite him doing (at least in my view) a decent job despite wonky writing and executive meddling.


Negotiations over mustache ongoing.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Shida is over! All these girls are looking good tonight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> OC vs Pac will end with Andrade coming out saying..."i signed a five year extension bitches" (in spanish)


That would be one of the few ways they could make that worse.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'm mildly interested in it solely because of Pierce Brosnan as Doctor Fate. But yeah, DC is clearly doing this either because negotiations with Cavill have stalled, or because they (idiotically) don't want him back as Supes despite him doing (at least in my view) a decent job despite wonky writing and executive meddling.


Brosnan’s playing Fate?


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> Shida is over! All these girls are looking good tonight.


Shida is just plain beautiful.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt needs to get the "W"!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shida is AEW's biggest female merch mover this year and has spent half of it off TV. About time they started using her again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DCEU is what happens when you have top stars everyone knows but a bad booker. Kind of like...oh nevermind


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ShidaStorm?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shida to return in a few months as usual, i bet.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'm mildly interested in it solely because of Pierce Brosnan as Doctor Fate. But yeah, DC is clearly doing this either because negotiations with Cavill have stalled, or because they (idiotically) don't want him back as Supes despite him doing (at least in my view) a decent job despite wonky writing and executive meddling.


It sounds like Cavill is almost certainly in it.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Is that Christopher Meloni standing next to Butcher, with the sunglasses on


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Big shout out to the AEW cameramen who understand their mission.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahahahaha that promo came out of nowhere. Had me laughing.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Bunny!!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Butcher and the blade 

We kick ass!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Britt Baker is really underrated in the ring.

She did some smooth freaking counters/transitions with Hikaru Shida in the ring, and easily kept up with her.

Plus, Britt is so charismatic that she can easily take multiple losses to other women, and still feel like a big top star.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

redban said:


> Is that Christopher Meloni standing next to Butcher, with the sunglasses on


More like Jean Reno in The Professional with the beanie + sunglasses.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

“CRUMBS” “FIGHT US” 
That was dumb. I loved it 😅


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Butcher and the Blade deserve better than they get.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Britt needs to get the "W"!!!


Britt always taking the pin in these tag matches. I guess they figure she can be used to get these other girls over and then get herself over again later with a promo.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is STUPID! WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT?! Tony Khan is just as bad at booking Team DMD as Triple H is at booking Damage CTRL!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow I’m glad Britt took the pin and not Hayter, they’re finally cooling off on the DMD.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Britt always taking the pin in these tag matches. I guess they figure she can be used to get these other girls over and then get herself over again later with a promo.


Thats stupid! And stupid Triple H been doing this garbage too! 

Stop trying to get these jobbers over and run with the top stars that sell the tickets and carry it ffs!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Jane 🎶 
I love this song


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, I am definitely not watching PAC having to put over Trashitty. Time for the Q8 slide.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hilarious how this is called the 'main event' over Jericho vs Danielson


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

OC here to send the fans home happy at the expense of PAC


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Geeee said:


> Britt always taking the pin in these tag matches. I guess they figure she can be used to get these other girls over and then get herself over again later with a promo.


Shida hasn’t won on TV in about 7-8 months. Toni is the champ. Either Britt or Hayter had to take the loss


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope this doesn't mean PAC is fucking off for 3 months again. He's so good but it's hard to get into him long-term


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Does anyone on here know when was the last time that Pac main evented a Dynamite episode?

I think it's been a really long time


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I am predicting a title change. PAC doesn't need two titles.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC will win.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Pac is amazing.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Does anyone on here know when was the last time that Pac main evented a Dynamite episode?
> 
> I think it's been a really long time


Death Triangle vs United Empire in August I think.

In singles, vs. Dax about 11 months ago.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> It sounds like Cavill is almost certainly in it.


In that case, I might hit up my older bro (big time DC comics fan) and see if he's keen on watching it in order to see if that's true.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580373600061620224


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Hilarious how this is called the 'main event' over Jericho vs Danielson


Unless there is a debut or return..


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Cassidy’s first title in AEW is coming


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Hilarious how this is called the 'main event' over Jericho vs Danielson


Gotta like that they're putting the AEW titles over the ROH stuff tho


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

OC arm looks broken


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Brosnan’s playing Fate?


Yup. And I had a similar reaction when I saw the trailer revealing him as Fate.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Britt needs to get the "W"!!!


I would so have her winning and I would so open the forbidden door to do RAW womens champion Bayley vs AEW women's champion Britt Baker at Survivor Series!

Damage CTRL vs Team DMD Wargames! Better than the worthless jobbers Triple H keeps picking to match up with Damage CTRL!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

CM Punk and Kenny Omega are still being advertised on TV with that video game cover at the bottom left side of the screen.

If they were really done with the company, you'd think that Tony Khan would try hiding their faces at all costs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

toontownman said:


> Unless there is a debut or return..


Dont jinx it...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Yup. And I had a similar reaction when I saw the trailer revealing him as Fate.


I’ll wait for it to be on HBO MAX.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

This should've been a double count out a while ago.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus OC is getting brutalized, how can PAC lose after all this lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Tombstone on the entrance ramp, and we have to see it in picture-picture


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> CM Punk and Kenny Omega are still being advertised on TV with that video game cover at the bottom left side of the screen.
> 
> If they were really done with the company, you'd think that Tony Khan would try hiding their faces at all costs.


Good! I was considering cancelling my pre order if Kenny is in it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> Tombstone on the entrance ramp, and we have to see it in picture-picture


I wasn't paying attention to P-I-P and I missed it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

One Shed said:


> Negotiations over mustache ongoing.


He kept the 'stache in order to remain in a movie that wound up being beloved by movie-goers and shills critics instead of shaving it for the sake of a butchered, quarter-baked attempt at playing catch-up to The Avengers. He may not be The Man of Steel for the foreseeable future, but he's got balls of steel to stand his ground like that against WB and DC.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> In that case, I might hit up my older bro (big time DC comics fan) and see if he's keen on watching it in order to see if that's true.


Stay until the post credits.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

PAC is the best in the world at taking a DDT


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Orange Cassidy is jerking his fist off 😂


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Team Skull sucks 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> He kept the 'stache in order to remain in a movie that wound up being beloved by movie-goers and shills critics instead of shaving it for the sake of a butchered, quarter-baked attempt at playing catch-up to The Avengers. He may not be The Man of Steel for the foreseeable future, but he's got balls of steel to stand his ground like that against WB and DC.


Is refusing to shave something you could grow back easily counting as having balls now?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PAC’s selling is God tier


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> He kept the 'stache in order to remain in a movie that wound up being beloved by movie-goers and shills critics instead of shaving it for the sake of a butchered, quarter-baked attempt at playing catch-up to The Avengers. He may not be The Man of Steel for the foreseeable future, but he's got balls of steel to stand his ground like that against WB and DC.


It would be a pity. I really enjoy him as Supes.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Probably because Jamie's ass was just in that ring, thats why Orange Cassidy just started jerking off there 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The hammer is gonna backfire for PAC at some point.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Geeee said:


> PAC is the best in the world at taking a DDT


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww Pac has a boner 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

For all the hate OC gets in these parts, he has a great track record of having good big matches.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Geeee said:


> I wasn't paying attention to P-I-P and I missed it.


Likewise, all I saw when i looked back up was Orange rolling comedically down the ramp with no-one around. My bad.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

There's The Count pointing! 😂😂


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok that was my bad everyone for jinxing it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How did Pac suddenly perfectly find that place weapon under the ring in that spot? LOL


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

PAC selling the hell out of those punches lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Awful.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

"Motherfucker! You hit me in the ear"

Fight club

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What a fucking load of shite.

Cannot wait for the day this scrawny fuck goes away.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Yayy OC’s first title in AEW 
Where’s his Jansport backpack 🎒


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Cornette is going to shit himself lol


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Refs finally doing something in this company


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!!

ORANGE CASSIDY freaking DID IT!!!!

We got a NEW All-Atlantic Champion!!!


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

3venflow said:


> For all the hate OC gets in these parts, he has a great track record of having good big matches.


Him and Pac gel together for sure.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was fuckin dope, probably the best in their 3 match series


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The only guy who beat Adam Cole (besides Hangman) must look strong


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Once more, with feeling.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

His name is Orange Cassidy not Orange Classic you stupid idiot! 😂


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OH MY CHRIST, IT'S THAT DAMN DIRTY DANHAUSEN! :0



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


_"Rolling around at the speed of sound" intensifies_

But nevermind that shit, Cassidy has gone from Orange to Gold! :'D


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Excalibur slip of tongue about to say trashidy lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

so if PAC won, were they going to shower him in orange confetti?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

OC finally wins a title! Nice!


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

What a match! Orange Cassidy is the shit.

my kids are fucking running around the house they’re so excited lmao


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Maybe this will be the final bullet that ends Jim Cornette


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Good for Orange getting a big win there! He's a Kevin Nash favorite btw 😂


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I don’t like Danhausen tho


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

just started watching. That Jack Perry match should not have been as competitive.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great show I thought, just missing a Kenny BY GOD Omega return. OC has earned some flowers and the pop said it all.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

About time OC has a title hopefully he can make the lower midcard title mean something


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

"You've got to give the people what they want." never truer words spoken by that commentary team.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm conflicted. I love Orange Cassidy but I don't care about the All-Atlantic Championship at all. What is it even supposed to be? It started in a tournament where no one was from the US, then PAC won and defended in the UK for a couple months without even being on TV. Now OC, who is an American, who wrestles exclusively in AEW holds the belt?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I'm conflicted. I love Orange Cassidy but I don't care about the All-Atlantic Championship at all. What is it even supposed to be?


A belt for the beltless.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

One Shed said:


> Is refusing to shave something you could grow back easily counting as having balls now?


Yes, sadly. Such is the state of the clown world we live in. :\


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Geeee said:


> I'm conflicted. I love Orange Cassidy but I don't care about the All-Atlantic Championship at all. What is it even supposed to be?


Comparable to the WWF’s European title & WCW’s Television title?

There was talk that the person who holds this title is supposed to go traveling, defending in promotions around the world. PAC defended the belt once in England or something , but nowhere else (to my knowledge)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fuuuck I loved OC v Pac

was soooo goood


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Both the WWE's Role Model and AEW's Role Model both deserve better!


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Do people like this Big Bang show? It seems terrible to me.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

They put a meaningless title on pockets... sigh


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OC gets rewarded after months of jobbing. He needed a huge win.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

NamelessJobber said:


> Do people like this Big Bang show? It seems terrible to me.


Penny is an insufferable character


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another in a string of great shows!
The Ace Steele hint and the multiple references to Punk and the Elite tonight were signs that the Elite may be allowed to return sooner rather than later. 



Geeee said:


> I'm conflicted. I love Orange Cassidy but I don't care about the All-Atlantic Championship at all. What is it even supposed to be? It started in a tournament where no one was from the US, then PAC won and defended in the UK for a couple months without even being on TV. Now OC, who is an American, who wrestles exclusively in AEW holds the belt?


From the moment it was announced we've known the title's name or purpose doesn't make any sense whatsoever. The sooner Tony renames it to something like the Supercontinental Title, the better.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

DZ Crew said:


> They put a meaningless title on pockets... sigh


Because he's Tony's boy. Fire Ant gets gold


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

NamelessJobber said:


> Do people like this Big Bang show? It seems terrible to me.


I get more enjoyment out of watching that unfunny drivel vs watching the mascot go toe to toe with a man physically twice his size with 5 times the in ring ability.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Maybe this will be the final bullet that ends Jim Cornette


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> I assume they didnt go to the Scotiabank arena because it would be way to expensive. Plus they probably were not sure what the market would be like for ticket sales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Michael Buble was at Scotia tonight and the Leafs have their home opener tomorrow. Scotia wasn't even available for AEW to use.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Accalimed, so freakin over


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Eww Pac has a boner 😂


that is how a normal man penis looks - you might not be familiar


----------



## My_Melody (Feb 4, 2020)

One Shed said:


> Is refusing to shave something you could grow back easily counting as having balls now?


The reshoots and fallout were filming at the same time weren’t they?


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

The first hour was a little too WWE goofy with the backstage interviews but man did the Danielson vs Jericho and PAC vs Orange matches deliver. PPV quality matches for free won't see me complaining.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Very good show tonight. Luchasaurus getting the win was the right move but he's kind of mimicking the Brothers of Destruction a little too much. The Kane type entrance was fine but sitting up like The Undertaker is a little much. Very good opener to the show though.

Loved the WarJoe squash and loving the pairing itself. The Pinnacle all being together again without MJF was a cool moment. Seems like Wardlow has some direction here with Joe against the Embassy. With FTR involved as well, Wardlow is in the right spot at the moment.

Crazy how over Billy Gunn is at 60, even crazier the physique he's maintained. Mox and Hangman had one of the best segments of the year I thought. Hangman's passion and the way he tied Moxley's description of him being a "kid" into how much of a "man" he really is was beautiful. This week and last week's promo have got me hyped for Tuesday. MJF also delivered a banger of a promo before this.

Jericho was Bryan was a very good TV title match. Bryan was protected really well in the loss but the guy has got to stop taking pins. The Garcia/Bryan story continues.

The women did great tonight and the main event certainly delivered. What a banger, maybe the best out of their 3 match series. OC was eventually gonna win a title and PAC really put him over huge tonight. He probably won't reign for long though, I can see Ethan Page taking it off of him or maybe even Miro.

Loving the fact that Renee is in AEW, she instantly adds to every backstage segment and is certainly a looker. Dope show tonight, everything flowed really well and we got some cool moments with some story development to top.

*Overall: 9/10*


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

This show was just about perfect!


Renee!
Great opening match + Christian Cage
WarJoe fun
Interesting MJF promo
Shawn Spears returns as a face
Acclaimed still on fire
Incredible Hangman promo
Jericho vs Danielson was awesome (saw that swerve coming, though!)
Great women’s match + Shida gets the pin!
Hot main event + OC wins + orange confett!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

What PAC was doing made sense for a unique title.

Won the title at Forbidden Door in an interpromotional match.

Defended in England.

Defended in Ireland.

Set up a title match against a fellow Brit in both England and AEW.

Won his Battle of Britain with Kip.

Now there's the risk of it becoming a TNT Title clone if it turns into a standard belt defended Stateside.

Maybe giving Best Friends the trios belts and keeping the All-Atlantic on PAC for now would've been the way to go? But this match did wrap up a nice multi-year singles arc between PAC and OC where OC finally reached a level where he could win.

I think Ethan Page will win the title from OC.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580380550136668160


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Pac vs Orange Cassidy main eventing


Yea, I forgot to take into account that I can be high off life, so my memory can be off sometimes


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn it!

I apparently missed the return of Kris Statlander at the end of the show (although I'm unsure if she came out with a big knee brace) 

Why am I so easily distracted? 😭


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you folks really think that Hangman promo was awesome?

Okay 

I do think it was a step up for him, but it does not move the needle at all.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Fuck Hangman. Worthless pile of shit.


Nah, Adam Page is just AWESOME! 

Here's a fun little fact for my fellow Page fans:

This is the 2nd year in a row where he's cut a passionate and fiery promo from the heart on October.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Adam Page is just AWESOME!
> 
> Here's a fun little fact for my fellow Page fans:
> 
> This is the 2nd year in a row where he's cut a passionate and fiery promo from the heart on October.


Here's a fun fact for you my friend DC. His "fiery promo" was not that great.

No offense.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> so if PAC won, were they going to shower him in orange confetti?


You know they can control that right? It's like asking if the visiting team will get confetti dropped on them if they win a game on someone's home court.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> So Tony snorted cocaine and decided his geek Garcia wasn't over as a face as we all knew, turned him heel. Just keep him on Dark.


Nah, Daniel Garcia deserves to get as much TV time as possible.

For the record, you're wrong since he was getting over with various crowds whenever he teased splitting with JAS.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Only have seen the promo by Page so far, and it was awesome. Really stepped up tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> How boring. Garcia and Jericho needs to end. A neverending boring story.
> 
> Danielson just lost for the 4th time in 5 matches with Jericho since May 29. Don't care if it's dirty. he is losing way too much, especialy to a guy over 50.
> 
> ...


The lengthy storyline with JAS vs BCC/Eddie Kingston has been a really fun one that's been giving us awesome match-ups over the last several months.

Chris Jericho retaining the ROH World title is also a good decision since the idea of him attempting to beat all the former ROH Champions is a compelling concept.

Tony Khan is definitely someone who deserves to win the Booker of the Year award since the product has been consistently good/entertaining throughout 2022, and I'd easily vote for him if I somehow got a subscription (which I unfortunately don't atm)


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Only have seen the promo by Page so far, and it was awesome. Really stepped up tonight.


I have heard better promos by Tony Faulk, are we really crowning Page?

Nothing but respect for an old scool WF poster but come on? Seriously that Page promo was arse.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I wonder whose idea it was to make the ending of the show like an American Idol episode with the confetti. Tony must have it in for confetti since he’s cheapening it to an Atlantic championship match on Dynamite. You woulda thought OC had just won the Super Bowl out there.


----------



## ChupaVegasX (5 mo ago)

ripcitydisciple said:


> You know they can control that right? It's like asking if the visiting team will get confetti dropped on them if they win a game on someone's home court.


It’s almost as if, PW matches were pre-determined!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ghost Lantern said:


> I have heard better promos by Tony Faulk, are we really crowning Page?
> 
> Nothing but respect for an old scool WF poster but come on? Seriously that Page promo was arse.


It was good in comparison to normal Page level promos. Like when the class dunce manages to get a C.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Here's a fun fact for you my friend DC. His "fiery promo" was not that great.
> 
> No offense.


We all have our own opinions. I thought that promo was pretty bad.

FYI in case you forgot I teach theater for a living and have watched wrestling all my life, lol.

I get I can be wrong, but not on acting. It is literally my career. But if you ike bad acting.....okay Hangman rocked it tonight.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

One Shed said:


> Is refusing to shave something you could grow back easily counting as having balls now?


Shooting for Mission Impossible was already underway when he was called back for reshoots on Justice League. Shaving the moustache off would have screwed up Mission Impossible' shooting schedule. It may not have taken "balls" but it was probably the right move.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> He's from Kitchener.
> 
> 
> Shooting for Mission Impossible was already underway when he was called back for reshoots on Justice League. Shaving the moustache off would have screwed up Mission Impossible' shooting schedule. It may not have taken "balls" but it was probably the right move.


Probably so, I just get a chuckle about how much news something like that ended up making. He should have taken a cue from Rick Rude.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

One Shed said:


> Probably so, I just get a chuckle about how much news something like that ended up making. He should have taken a cue from Rick Rude.


Rude didn't have to go back to WWF in to tape Raw the next day/week.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ghost Lantern said:


> We all have our own opinions. I thought that promo was pretty bad.
> 
> FYI in case you forgot I teach theater for a living and have watched wrestling all my life, lol.
> 
> I get I can be wrong, but not on acting. It is literally my career. But if you ike bad acting.....okay Hangman rocked it tonight.


What do you think he could've done better? I'd be interested to hear. Not that I think he was perfect or anything. One thing that's unique though is the setting of live crowds threatening to interrupt mid-sentence. There's surely be some acting elements that don't necessarily translate well to a promo like this, as there'd be some things he's doing intentionally to ensure the live arena full of people goes from A - B - C without losing them.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

By Ric Rude


IronMan8 said:


> Do you have experience with live crowd interactions with a threat of crowds interrupting mid-sentence? It's a pretty unique setting. I'm sure some acting knowledge is universal for sure, but there's also be elements that don't necessarily translate well to a promo like this. Not that I'm saying he was perfect, he wasn't, but there'd be things he's doing intentionally to ensure the live arena full of people goes from A - B - C without losing them.


Yes. 

No offense, it was simply not great IMO.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ghost Lantern said:


> I have heard better promos by Tony Faulk, are we really crowning Page?
> 
> Nothing but respect for an old scool WF poster but come on? Seriously that Page promo was arse.


The only part of it that was a bit weird was him hitting himself there and the shouting in that moment... but it was quick at least. Other than that, promo was one of the best delivered ones I've seen this year. Maybe Page's best promo. It's either that or the one he did the week after he came back last year.

Edit: Actually, just to say it now that I'm thinking about it maybe not "one of the best this year" - because guys like Moxley, Punk, and MJF probably alone make up more than 10 better promos alone (but they are three of the best in the business right now on the mic). Nevermind other guys who may have cut a really strong promo here and there. So maybe saying one of the best this year is a bit of an exaggeration, but I will maintain it was a hell of a promo.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> The only part of it that was a bit weird was him hitting himself there and the shouting in that moment... but it was quick at least. Other than that, promo was one of the best delivered ones I've seen this year. Maybe Page's best promo. It's either that or the one he did the week after he came back last year.


I can respect you thought that was good, I do not agree. But I will re-watch.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ghost Lantern said:


> I can respect you thought that was good, I do not agree. But I will re-watch.


I wouldn't worry about it too much to re-watch a promo you didn't like again (unless you're looking back to see if you missed some content of it that might help you understand it better). Delivery-wise though Page delivered it how he delivered it. If the delivery was off to you, I doubt a re-watch changes that. 

But yeah likewise, I can respect if you didn't like it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

1. Probably tomkosauruses best match ever.
2. Thank fuck that tag was mercifully short.
3. So spears is face now? Whatever 
4. Billy vs swerve was what it was.
5. The post match was sports entertainment horse shit
6. Decent promo between Mox and Hangman I just didn't care. We all know Hangman is losing.
7. Danielson vs Jericho existed. Once again I knew Bryan was losing so I wasn't invested 
8. Daniel Garcia is loyal to Jericho who the hell cares?
9. The women existed.
10. Main event, again I knew Cassidy was winning so I had no investment. Atleast the canucks enjoyed it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Fun night!

AEW is a great experience live. If they're in your town, i recommend getting a ticket.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

3venflow said:


> The Bollywood Boyz getting booked for Elevation. What's the reaction like for them @La Parka?


Loud but not as loud as Butcher and Blade. They got massive pops.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

At this point i'm losing hope and starting to think that Kenny is not returning anytime soon


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The match between Jericho and Danielson has to be the least suspenseful match I've ever seen. Say what you will about the Attitude Era, you never knew what would happen. You could lose the World title on TV. You could see how lifeless the crowd was even though Jericho was one of their own. They only popped when Garcia hit Jericho.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Jungleboy slowly transitioning to using his real name instead of Jungleboy gives me hope of getting rid of that god awful theme song. It's a fine song in isolation but it's awful for a professional wrestler wanting to be taken seriously.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Aye tune into that Chucky series some good ol killing and a lot of fucks said on cable


Does it hold up to the movies? I have been wanting to check it out.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Danielson has already faced Garcia 3 times, so I don't really get that finish


This company fucking sucks. TK just pulled this stupid fucking turn face, turn heel, turn face, turn heel, turn face, etc bullshit with Luchasaurus a month or two ago. The minute you turn a guy, it makes no sense to quickly turn him again. It kills any heat generated and makes moments of betrayal or personal growth and introspection not fucking matter.

Can you imagine if Hogan had turned heel a month prior, went back babyface, THEN dropped the leg on Macho at Bash at the Beach ‘96? You can’t unscramble the egg. When you book an angle, it needs to mean something. Going back and forth on it just devalues all of it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Great at putting on good matches, absolutely useless at being the star he should be seeing as all he seems to do is lose *ratings*
> 
> A glorified jobber, at this point.


Fixed it for you…


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> When Daniel Garcia and Yuta are on weekly yet we dont get FTR, Wardlow, Miro, Joe, Danielson weekly it goes back to how sad the booking is of who fans actually want to see.


But let’s blame the Bucks, because that’s more fun.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> DCEU is what happens when you have top stars everyone knows but a bad booker. Kind of like...oh nevermind


Go ahead and say it. 

“It’s the Bucks’ fault!”

The same Bucks are to blame for why Cody and MJF never had a round 2. Why Jericho and Moxley 2 took nearly 3 years to happen. Why shit no one wants to see like Daniel Garcia and Bryan Danielson happens almost every week.

Those pesky Bucks. Always trying to undermine everyone.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

DZ Crew said:


> They put a meaningless title on pockets... sigh


I bet it won't be treated as meaningless now that oc has it, you better believe now that Khan's butt buddy has that title it feature nearly every week on dynamite and in main event slots, hell the only reason khan made it a big deal on this show was because his beloved oc was featuring and winning the title match.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

The burying of Britt Baker is a disgrace, considering she's by far the best on their women's division. Should be built around her.

And Orange Cassidy? FFS. Embarrassing.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> This company fucking sucks. TK just pulled this stupid fucking turn face, turn heel, turn face, turn heel, turn face, etc bullshit with Luchasaurus a month or two ago. The minute you turn a guy, it makes no sense to quickly turn him again. It kills any heat generated and makes moments of betrayal or personal growth and introspection not fucking matter.
> 
> Can you imagine if Hogan had turned heel a month prior, went back babyface, THEN dropped the leg on Macho at Bash at the Beach ‘96? You can’t unscramble the egg. When you book an angle, it needs to mean something. Going back and forth on it just devalues all of it.


Didn't luchasaurus turn cause Christian is injured and they didn't want to drop the story?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Didn't luchasaurus turn cause Christian is injured and they didn't want to drop the story?


And that makes it intelligent, because..?

It’s fucking stupid and devalues the entire fucking turn. Tony Khan and his goddamn incessant attempts to call timeout, pausing stories midway when “shit happens.”

I guess the Bucks left money on the table here, too.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm usually at a poker game on Wednesday nights now. Anything good, bad, or terribad worth watching?




Firefromthegods said:


> Didn't luchasaurus turn cause Christian is injured and they didn't want to drop the story?



Kinda hard to argue this in a company where people often disappear for weeks and months at a time with no explanation until it's time to turn the next page of the story.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Terrible episode. 

Worst ending to a dynamite I've ever seen. Fucking Orange Cassidy winning the belt. The ratings surely would go down. 

Pac should be written off TV forever. Like Adam Cole I'll never take him seriously. Orange Cassidy a champion? Fucking hell. Absolute joke of a company. 

Daniel Garcia turning on Danielson was fucking ridiculous. Jericho hit the guy with the belt last week. 

Shocking show. I'm done with AEW


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Daniel Garcia deserves to get as much TV time as possible.
> 
> For the record, you're wrong since he was getting over with various crowds whenever he teased splitting with JAS.


So why turn him back heel? The way to go would of been Jericho having a lengthy reign and then he puts the kid over for the ROH belt. 
Perhaps Tony Khan hasn't got the TV deal yet and still wants a top star as champ.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

It seems like I’m in the minority here, but I thoroughly enjoyed PAC vs OC. They have great in-ring chemistry, and the match had great build throughout. OC is one of the originals from this company and this title reign is well deserved. I’m excited to see what his title run brings.

There’s work to be done with Hangman’s promo delivery, but I believe the content of the promo will resonate with others. One part that stood out was: “I’m angry. I’m frustrated. I can’t sleep at night. I’m anxious. I’m depressed. The medicine is not working, but I’m still here.” Many people can identify with this (being someone or knowing of someone who has challenges with their mental health), and I appreciated his authenticity and vulnerability.

Daniel Garcia’s behavior reminds me of a kid stuck in the middle of their parent’s divorce who tries to appease both of them. His facial expressions and mannerisms are hard to read, so it’s difficult to tell where this angle is going. The JAS in general isn’t something I’m interested in, anyway.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

FreshlyLazy said:


> It seems like I’m in the minority here, but I thoroughly enjoyed PAC vs OC. They have great in-ring chemistry, and the match had great build throughout. OC is one of the originals from this company and this title reign is well deserved. I’m excited to see what his title run brings.
> 
> There’s work to be done with Hangman’s promo delivery, but I believe the content of the promo will resonate with others. One part that stood out was: “I’m angry. I’m frustrated. I can’t sleep at night. I’m anxious. I’m depressed. The medicine is not working, but I’m still here.” Many people can identify with this (being someone or knowing of someone who has challenges with their mental health), and I appreciated his authenticity and vulnerability.
> 
> Daniel Garcia’s behavior reminds me of a kid stuck in the middle of their parent’s divorce who tries to appease both of them. His facial expressions and mannerisms are hard to read, so it’s difficult to tell where this angle is going. The JAS in general isn’t something I’m interested in, anyway.


Seems like everyone enjoyed that apart from me. As I've had numerous dislike emojis 😂😂😂

I wanted AEW to succeed. I wanted it to challenge WWE. I will always look at their results and hope they can get better. But I am not going to watch the program anymore, when they have the joke that is Orange fucking Cassidy main eventing your television program and winning a title belt against someone as talented as pac. They've lost me as a regular viewer. 

I might not ever watch the show again, unless I hear Orange Cassidy has been released or has quit the business to work at Smyth's toys.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Top bins said:


> Seems like everyone enjoyed that apart from me. As I've had numerous dislike emojis 😂😂😂
> 
> I wanted AEW to succeed. I wanted it to challenge WWE. I will always look at their results and hope they can get better. But I am not going to watch the program anymore, when they have the joke that is Orange fucking Cassidy main eventing your television program and winning a title belt against someone as talented as pac. They've lost me as a regular viewer.
> 
> I might not ever watch the show again, unless I hear Orange Cassidy has been released or has quit the business to work at Smyth's toys.


Someone hasn't been freshly squeezed in a while...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Top bins said:


> Seems like everyone enjoyed that apart from me. As I've had numerous dislike emojis 😂😂😂
> 
> I wanted AEW to succeed. I wanted it to challenge WWE. I will always look at their results and hope they can get better. But I am not going to watch the program anymore, when they have the joke that is Orange fucking Cassidy main eventing your television program and winning a title belt against someone as talented as pac. They've lost me as a regular viewer.
> 
> I might not ever watch the show again, unless I hear Orange Cassidy has been released or has quit the business to work at Smyth's toys.


I'm just more confused why you care about the mid Atlantic title? The midcard singles have been booked like Vince McMahon was in charge


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Liked seeing Renee out there. She adds something to the product for sure. A professional, good looking and a natural on camera (not to mention experience).

didn’t love the JB-Luchasaurus match, but it helped that the crowd was hot for it. Not sure who ‘should’ve’ won, but LS winning didn’t feel wrong. He needs to be booked strong, I think.

Acclaimed is hot, but do they have to be juxtaposed with these guys? Sterling has near channel changing heat for me. Gunn moves unbelievably for a guy his age. Gotta say, Swerve feels like he’s really coming into his own as a heel — and in general. He’s grown on me.

I liked the Moxley/Page segment with MJF looming above. Mox has been consistently delivering excellent promos. Page can use some work, but it wasn’t bad — I was with him for most of it. MJF’s facial expressions were awesome. Can’t wait to see how this plays out.

WarJoe in that squash tag team match… meh. It’s great to see them, but again, feels like they could be doing more with both guys — but especially with Wardlow. Like FTR coming out and they’re over as they ever were but it feels like these four guys have been mitigated for whatever reason. Just thrown together, and it prevents Wardlow, Joe, or FTR from getting the individual shine or time they deserve.

when they announced Jericho vs Bryan was next I turned it off. There was 50 minutes left and I thought surely this was the main event and I didn’t have the energy to watch an hour Broadway. They’ve really beaten Bryan into the ground, haven’t they through ? He’s lost to Jericho 3 times in recent months, and was submitted to Garcia, and lost to Moxley. Brutal.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm just more confused why you care about the mid Atlantic title? The midcard singles have been booked like Vince McMahon was in charge


It just bothers me that they would put the title on the comedic wrestler. That title was only launched in like June. And they've buried it. PAC is a decent wrestler there's no way he should be jobbing to Orange Cassidy. 

Orange Cassidy just irks me.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> Someone hasn't been freshly squeezed in a while...


Nope. Prefer Apple juice in all honesty...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Top bins said:


> It just bothers me that they would put the title on the comedic wrestler. That title was only launched in like June. And they've buried it. PAC is a decent wrestler there's no way he should be jobbing to Orange Cassidy.
> 
> Orange Cassidy just irks me.


Eh Cassidy has enough serious matches under his belt where he can be classed as a guy with a shit gimmick. 

I'm also of the opinion pac deserves this. He always fucks off to England and has travel issues constantly delaying shit.

As far as I'm concerned until he commits to America he can stay a midcard geek losing to other midcarders


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Show was great.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Danhausen won a singles title I'd be genuinely bothered. He's a pure character with a basic skill set beyond that. You can sell merchandise on him, but there's no way of pushing him in the ring. But OC has paid his dues and proven something over the last three years. He's lost 90% of his big matches (this was his ninth title shot), stayed crazy over despite losing so much (even to HFO era Matt Hardy), and it's clear that the guy can go in the ring. He's athletic, can sell, and deceptively smooth in the ring hitting all his spots. There are logical fallacies with his approach ("why don't they just smack him while his hands are in his pockets?"), but you can go back decades and say similar things about all types of wrestlers. Pro wrestling always has the element of the absurd, unless you become a UWFi type group (and then you'd get the complaints of it being too boring and serious).

He and Ospreay stole the show on a great PPV. The OC vs. PAC vs. Omega triple threat match was one of AEW's best last year. OC vs. PAC was one of the memorable matches of AEW's year one. OC has been in top 5~10 AEW matches in both 2021 and 2022.

My only concern is what it means for the All-Atlantic title like I said in a previous post. The gimmick of it being a travelling international title impressed me as it was one of the few examples of AEW being creative, rather than using tried-and-tested tropes and concepts. Having the second champion be an American kind of defeats the purpose of it, doesn't it? It's an American promotion so you expect Americans to hold titles most of the time, but this title, with the flags showing, can be different. I don't see OC as a jet-setter.

I can see Ethan Page winning the title by Full Gear, but for me another great candidate in the spirit of the title would be Konosuke Takeshita, who is due back imminently and could defend the title in many places since he's a traveller.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wait a minute, Garcia turned heel again after just turning face? And you end the show with pockets?

Yeah, not watching was the correct decision.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> If Danhausen won a singles title I'd be genuinely bothered. He's a pure character with a basic skill set beyond that. You can sell merchandise on him, but there's no way of pushing him in the ring. But OC has paid his dues and proven something over the last three years. He's lost 90% of his big matches (this was his ninth title shot), stayed crazy over despite losing so much (even to HFO era Matt Hardy), and it's clear that the guy can go in the ring. He's athletic, can sell, and deceptively smooth in the ring hitting all his spots. There are logical fallacies with his approach ("why don't they just smack him while his hands are in his pockets?"), but you can go back decades and say similar things about all types of wrestlers. Pro wrestling always has the element of the absurd, unless you become a UWFi type group (and then you'd get the complaints of it being too boring and serious).
> 
> He and Ospreay stole the show on a great PPV. The OC vs. PAC vs. Omega triple threat match was one of AEW's best last year. OC vs. PAC was one of the memorable matches of AEW's year one. OC has been in top 5~10 AEW matches in both 2021 and 2022.
> 
> ...


Pac --> OC --> Ethan Page --> Takeshita
That is the move. I do think they took the title off Pac early because the Elite are coming back and the want to have the Death Triangle concentrate on Trios.

Overall, I really enjoyed last night's show. The only part that bothered me was Danielson losing. I wouldn't have had the match at all. It does seem like they are representing a lot of ROH wrestlers recently, so either they are closer to a deal or the next ROH PPV is coming in November.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This probably puts to rest the speculation about Thunder Rosa being doghoused.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580378073765380096


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Top bins said:


> Seems like everyone enjoyed that apart from me. As I've had numerous dislike emojis 😂😂😂
> 
> I wanted AEW to succeed. I wanted it to challenge WWE. I will always look at their results and hope they can get better. But I am not going to watch the program anymore, when they have the joke that is Orange fucking Cassidy main eventing your television program and winning a title belt against someone as talented as pac. They've lost me as a regular viewer.
> 
> I might not ever watch the show again, unless I hear Orange Cassidy has been released or has quit the business to work at Smyth's toys.


That’s too bad- hopefully you’ll find what you’re looking for from another wrestling company. OC seems to be pretty polarizing on social media as well.

I personally enjoy his gimmick and find him to be charismatic, unique and entertaining. Where a good chunk of the roster seem to struggle with character and promo development, that doesn’t seem to be the case for him and the live audiences connect with him. He’s got a strong sense of what his strengths are and the identity of the character. With the high quality PPV matches and this title match, he’s proven to me that he’s more than comedic relief.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> This probably puts to rest the speculation about Thunder Rosa being doghoused.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580378073765380096


Jane the draw.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jedah said:


> Wait a minute, Garcia turned heel again after just turning face? And you end the show with pockets?
> 
> Yeah, not watching was the correct decision.


I can't wait for Jim reviews LMAO


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> This probably puts to rest the speculation about Thunder Rosa being doghoused.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580378073765380096


People didn't even believe that she was injured, so I highly doubt any speculation will be put to rest...

Kinda funny that Thunder Rosa came to Canada just to be part of an untelevised segment


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

@La Parka , @THANOS - dish lads, how was the show live?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @La Parka , @THANOS - dish lads, how was the show live?


Great time!

So good, I'm sure even @Mr316 had a good time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

La Parka said:


> Great time!
> 
> So good, I'm sure even @Mr316 had a good time.


he was there?

did you guys meet up and the universe exploded?

how was it having OC in your main event… be honest… you loved that match

you can admit it, its a safe space


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @La Parka , @THANOS - dish lads, how was the show live?


I had great seats and overall had a great time. I had friends and my fiance with me and it got it real loud and fun in there, not sure how the audio translated to the TV feed.

Most Over in order:

FTR
MJF
OC
Jericho
Butcher & the Blade & Bunny (I know Allie & Blade are Canadian but it still surprised me)
Danielson

For the Danielson/Jericho match, I was disappointed with the result, but I expected it. It's getting hard to support Bryan man. It really is. He never wins anything of relevance. Dude is a jobber to the stars upper midcarder now, quite the fall from grace and nowhere close to his talent level.

I tried to start all the Bryan chants I could, but he didn't have many sections behind him there.


You're gonna get your fuck-ing head kicked-in
Fuck em up Dragon Fuck em up
Let's go Dragon

I was also yessing Bryan and noooing Jericho on every strike. Not sure if that came across?

Page was booed mercilessly and got "Empty Headed Idiot" chants and "Coward Shit" chants.

There was this fantastic Cornette poster that cracked me up every time it was raised, and got raised for Hangman, OC, Jericho and many other Corny favs lol.

Overall I had a great time.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

THANOS said:


> I had great seats and overall had a great time. I had friends and my fiance with me and it got it real loud and fun in there, not sure how the audio translated to the TV feed.
> 
> Most Over in order:
> 
> ...


I think Blade is from Buffalo but that's pretty much Canada LOL


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

La Parka said:


> Great time!
> 
> So good, I'm sure even @Mr316 had a good time.


I was in section 117, Row FF, where were you at?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They should go do Canada a few times per year in different areas. Last night's show (7,394) was their best non-Grand Slam attendance for Dynamite since Blood & Guts in Detroit (11,500) in June.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DammitChrist said:


> Britt Baker is really underrated in the ring.
> 
> *She did some smooth freaking counters/transitions with Hikaru Shida in the ring, *and easily kept up with her.
> 
> Plus, Britt is so charismatic that she can easily take multiple losses to other women, and still feel like a big top star.


Is that code for I see hot asses everywhere.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Great time!
> 
> So good, I'm sure even @Mr316 had a good time.


I’m driving back home today. Will give all my thoughts later tonight. Fantastic experience.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

THANOS said:


> I was in section 117, Row FF, where were you at?


I was North East on the Floor row 13.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Eh Cassidy has enough serious matches under his belt where he can be classed as a guy with a shit gimmick.
> 
> I'm also of the opinion pac deserves this. He always fucks off to England and has travel issues constantly delaying shit.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned until he commits to America he can stay a midcard geek losing to other midcarders


That's the problem for me. He's been booked as a serious threat when he shouldn't be. I think he's an awful wrestler. And I can't understand why the crowd and people on here take to him. His gimmick is boring too. 

I would blame Tony Khan for hiring somebody and giving someone a job who lives in a different continent and lives 7-8 hours away.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

FreshlyLazy said:


> That’s too bad- hopefully you’ll find what you’re looking for from another wrestling company. OC seems to be pretty polarizing on social media as well.
> 
> I personally enjoy his gimmick and find him to be charismatic, unique and entertaining. Where a good chunk of the roster seem to struggle with character and promo development, that doesn’t seem to be the case for him and the live audiences connect with him. He’s got a strong sense of what his strengths are and the identity of the character. With the high quality PPV matches and this title match, he’s proven to me that he’s more than comedic relief.


Your obviously entitled to your opinion. But promo development and Orange Cassidy 😂I don't understand it personally and that's fine. I find his matches boring as there has been no character development since the day he debuted in that casino battle royal. He's remained exactly the same. Fake shin kicks, beach break a few variations of a DDT and the awful punch finish. 

It's one of those I think he's awful and you think he's good and that's fine.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

THANOS said:


> I had great seats and overall had a great time. I had friends and my fiance with me and it got it real loud and fun in there, not sure how the audio translated to the TV feed.
> 
> Most Over in order:
> 
> ...


I know I wasn’t there, but how are The Acclaimed not on your most over list? On TV, Joe and Wardlow were also cheered a lot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Does it hold up to the movies? I have been wanting to check it out.


Yup better than most movies


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

bdon said:


> This company fucking sucks. TK just pulled this stupid fucking turn face, turn heel, turn face, turn heel, turn face, etc bullshit with Luchasaurus a month or two ago. The minute you turn a guy, it makes no sense to quickly turn him again. It kills any heat generated and makes moments of betrayal or personal growth and introspection not fucking matter.
> 
> Can you imagine if Hogan had turned heel a month prior, went back babyface, THEN dropped the leg on Macho at Bash at the Beach ‘96? You can’t unscramble the egg. When you book an angle, it needs to mean something. Going back and forth on it just devalues all of it.


Hogan did wear all black and did some weird promo with a sword a month or so out from BatB tho...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> I’m driving back home today. Will give all my thoughts later tonight. Fantastic experience.


THAT TK IS A MADMAN!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

One thing I forgot to mention. I can’t fucking stand Stokely Hathaway. Holy hell. Talk about overexposure and just being annoying af. Can’t stand the sight of him, or his voice, or the way he acts.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Alright, just got home so first let me say that I had a great time. So here are some observations from my experience last night: 

- Fantastic loud crowd and of course very different than a WWE crowd. The people there knew their wrestling.

- Most over wrestlers last night: Jericho, MJF, Cassidy, Acclaimed, FTR, Joe and Daddy Magic (Yes, Daddy Magic. He got a HUGE pop when presented on commentary during Dark). Also, Wardlow got a good pop but he desperately needs a big feud. I would have Joe turn heel and start a great feud with Wardlow.

- A lot of people with “scissor me daddy” chants when leaving the arena. As mentioned, they’re crazy over.

- I really like that unlike WWE, you don’t really ever feel like the show is on commercial break. 

Now a little bit of nitpicking:

- I find they should have the volume for the entrance songs higher.

- Dark preshow is fine but I feel like it’s kind of too rushed and they should leave more time perhaps with some videos and vignettes presenting their wrestlers, their events, kind of what WWE does before the start of their events.

————

Now some cool stuff. After the show, we got to see wrestlers leave the arena. 

- Coolest people: Justin Roberts (spent a a good 15 min talking with fans), MJF (he interacted with the fans, my gf even got a picture with him), Tony Schiavone (spent a lot of time talking with fans), Jericho (didn’t want to take any pictures but met with fans and I got his signature).

You could tell some of these wrestlers have massive ego and wouldn’t even acknowledge the fans. I’ll be nice and won’t mention names.

Anyways, great time for sure!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> Alright, just got home so first let me say that I had a great time. So here are some observations from my experience last night:
> 
> - Fantastic loud crowd and of course very different than a WWE crowd. The people there knew their wrestling.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't be true to yourself if you didn't. Who were the arrogant ones?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

rich110991 said:


> I know I wasn’t there, but how are The Acclaimed not on your most over list? On TV, Joe and Wardlow were also cheered a lot.


They were the next 2 in overness from the arena sound!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> You wouldn't be true to yourself if you didn't. Who were the arrogant ones?


You’re right. Well, most would at very least acknowledge the fans by waving. I still think they should take 2 minutes of their time and meet the fans. I feel like Britt Baker and Adam Page came off very arrogant not even looking at the fans and leaving. Fun litte note: we didn’t get to see Mox since security told us he left before the show was over).


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

MJF turning face or what? That backstage promo was something new and unexpected.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> MJF turning face or what? That backstage promo was something new and unexpected.


I believe it’s just a matter of time. He’s too over.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> You’re right. Well, most would at very least acknowledge the fans by waving. I still think they should take 2 minutes of their time and meet the fans. I feel like Britt Baker and Adam Page came off very arrogant not even looking at the fans and leaving. Fun litte note: we didn’t get to see Mox since security told us he left before the show was over).


Page didn't look at you - you think he doesn't reads this forum

he knows you slag him off - Page is that good!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> I believe it’s just a matter of time. He’s too over.


Should be fresh. I'm good with it either ways. I just hope they don't do it too soon. If you turn your biggest heel face, who's the big heel then. 

AEW has more over top babyfaces than heels anyways.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Should be fresh. I'm good with it either ways. I just hope they don't do it too soon. If you turn your biggest heel face, who's the big heel then.
> 
> AEW has more over top babyfaces than heels anyways.


Jericho and Christian lol


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Jericho and Christian lol


Both good but Jericho is just overdone now. He has feuded with everyone. And Christian is out of action for like another 6 months.


----------



## BarryHorowitz (3 mo ago)

Firefromthegods said:


> Jericho and Christian lol


Christian vs MJF on the mic will be entertaining


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Ghost Lantern said:


> I have heard better promos by Tony Faulk, are we really crowning Page?


I had forgotten about Boy Tony.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

I was at the show and Samoa Joe got a massive pop. Justin roberts is cool irl. Acclaimed and MJF are over af . Daddy magic was getting love not sure why


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Bit Bitterson said:


> I was at the show and Samoa Joe got a massive pop. Justin roberts is cool irl. Acclaimed and MJF are over af . *Daddy magic was getting love not sure why*


Clearly people want to know what makes his nipples hard.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)




----------

